# Asus 9600XT/TD



## grippa (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi there  i'm kinda a very new member here.

any ways, my problem is that: Asus SmartDoctor has FAN control on my card (ASUS 9600XT/TD) but why have you disabled FAN control on the 9600 series in ATI Tool? My temp readings are correct, i've been using 0.0.22 & now i'm using 0.0.23 beta 9 of ATI TOOL. Please help


----------



## Lucas-10 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi, grippa
Read this link http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=725


----------



## grippa (Nov 6, 2004)

sheesh man... thanx


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 7, 2004)

thanks Lucas-10 

thread's closed


----------

